# RO Sanding Storage.



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

Thought I would share this simple storage holder for my RO sandpaper discs. It hangs in my shop on a french cleat so I can move it to where ever I want. Each block is removeable and the dowels line up with holes in my sander to make attaching quick & easy.


----------



## GuitarPhotographer (Jun 26, 2015)

That's clever!


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

clever indeed - I've been amullin' how to store my 10" saw blades. in the good ole days they came in a plastic square with a large diameter nut holding them in . . . that's an all gone thing - bargoon's multi-shelf arrangement has prompted a few new ideas here . . .


----------

